# Denton, a good polisher can shine up a railroad spike...



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton, I bought one of the most slapped together knives I ever saw. The bevel was terrible, uneven and rippled in spots. However, I wanted to create the widest polished edge I had ever refined, so the knife got "The Full Monte."

I cannot relate how toasty a 10 degree edge can get! You cannot even touch it without it biting into your fingerprints. I hope the pictures tell the story.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This knife, The Boker Magnum, is a huge knife and a real challenge to polish.

Now that I made it, what do I do with it...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> ....
> 
> Now that I made it, what do I do with it...
> 
> View attachment 99117


Gut a wild boar and feed the entrails to islamists?

Or skip step 1 and just gut the islamists! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Good GOSH! I see what you mean by polishing a spike!

I'll be ordering this:https://www.edgeproinc.com/pro-3-kit-professional-model-edge-pro-sharpening-system-p10.html right after I order a MacBook.
I'm tired of Chromebooks and the crap that comes with them and Microsoft laptops and the continuous updates.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm looking forward to getting into this new endeavor, @The Tourist. Heck, it might even add years to my life. I'm not one for yoga or meditation.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Denton*, just like a redhead, the tranquil time you spend polishing is also fraught with some challenges. I watched the video, and the one thing that struck me was the idea of "_use an equal number of strokes on each side of the knife_."

Most of your work might be repairing old or damaged knives. Some knives come from the factory with one bevel wider than the other. Your favorite knife might develop a chip in the edge, and that might require "re-profiling."

But I will say this, if you want to experience having the hours fly by--and find that you think of nothing else but that edge--start a polishing project. Get a big ol' glass of cold water at the ready to slake your thirst, take a few cleansing breaths, and ink the edge.

I took four or five separate trips to this Boker Magnum--I was never satisfied until everything came together. And it's one of the most perfect edges I've ever seen. And you should have see the crappy factory edge!

So, Denton, you done took "the veil." It's a very intoxicating way to gerrymand your life. Our spouses cannot see how Joyce and I spend untold hours discussing knives and polishing. And you'll begin to buy cheap knives. After all, *you're a polisher*, and you're going to fix them anyway...

BTW, Call Ken for an Atoma 140 shaping stone and possibly a _blue speckled 2000 hard_. You'll see why. Call him, 209-612-2790.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Denton*, oh, another thought. We might have to get head-sets for our telephones. You might want to walk through a knife project. My mentor is Rob Babcock, and he helped me fix a damaged chef's knife. He walked me through it.


----------

